# Wartime Convoys - HMT Number



## John41

Hi There,

I'm researching my Dad's war service, and his trips overseas and back on various convoys.
For instance, for one particular trip, I have a reference from the relevant unit war diary (HMT D5), and I have the convoy reference - MKF29 from Port Said to Liverpool in 1944 (from warsailors.com) with a list of the vessels. Is it possible to find out which vessel was HMT D5 ?
Any assistance would be much appreciated.

John


----------



## captain61

Welcome aboard this great site John
Someone will help you out good luck

Stephen


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *John* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

John,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome from the Isle of Anglesey. 
I would be surprised if our members can not help you with your query, however, in the meantime, have a good look around and join in the banter as much as possible. 
Beware, it is addictive! (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Cisco

Hello John,
Try as I might I can find no link between the HMT numbers and ship names. Using the late Arnold Hague's database http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/mkf/index.html I reckon I have narrowed it down to Otranto, Orbita or Durban Castle, with Johan de Witt and Highland Chieftain as 'maybe's '. Maybe you will need to track it down through his army regimental records. Good Luck,
Frank
PS Maybe the mods could shift this to the research section?


----------



## Ivor Lloyd

I was in Convoy MKF29 whilst on the Mooltan

Ivor R/O
R297868


----------



## Gulpers

*Moved thread*

Now that members have had the opportunity of welcoming *John* to SN, it seems more appropriate to move his thread into the research section as suggested by *Cisco*. (Thumb)


----------



## John41

Cisco said:


> Hello John,
> Try as I might I can find no link between the HMT numbers and ship names. Using the late Arnold Hague's database http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/mkf/index.html I reckon I have narrowed it down to Otranto, Orbita or Durban Castle, with Johan de Witt and Highland Chieftain as 'maybe's '. Maybe you will need to track it down through his army regimental records. Good Luck,
> Frank
> PS Maybe the mods could shift this to the research section?


Thanks for the information Frank. He was with and RASC unit, and war diaries appear to be the only source of information.
Regards,
John


----------



## exsailor

Hello John and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.

With regards to H.M.T. D5, this would appear to refer to a Military Draft - see http:www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalog...ails.asp?CATID=2784316&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

Dennis.


----------



## John41

exsailor said:


> Hello John and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
> 
> With regards to H.M.T. D5, this would appear to refer to a Military Draft - see http:www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalog...ails.asp?CATID=2784316&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
> 
> Dennis.


Hi Dennis, Thanks for the reply, but it's definitely a Troopship number. I have another (HMT J9) on a convoy from Glasgow to Bombay in '43.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello John,
As I understand it, troopships were assigned coded numbers for each separate voyage or convoy, therefor a vessel would not have a permanent designated number. This was done, no doubt for security reasons.
I think you will find it difficult, but not impossible, to track down the name of the vessel your dad sailed on.
There are convoy reports for MKF 29 in the British Archive which could be investigated for clues but as I assume that you live in Australia this would a costly exercise.

Roger


----------



## John41

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello John,
> As I understand it, troopships were assigned coded numbers for each separate voyage or convoy, therefor a vessel would not have a permanent designated number. This was done, no doubt for security reasons.
> I think you will find it difficult, but not impossible, to track down the name of the vessel your dad sailed on.
> There are convoy reports for MKF 29 in the British Archive which could be investigated for clues but as I assume that you live in Australia this would a costly exercise.
> 
> Roger


You're right Roger, the tyranny of distance ! Though I have visited the National Archives a few times, and hope to be back there later this year. If nothing comes of this request perhaps that's an option.
Thanks for helping out - it's much appreciated.
John


----------

